# Kate Bush



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I really am enjoying this, and just found it by accident:


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Sorry to bump this old-ish thread, but Kate Bush is a favorite of mine. IMO, she's the greatest solo female pop artist besides Bjork, who was immensely influenced by her. Really the first female artist to take that Beatles/Bowie blend of pop-hook sensibilities and arty, theatrical, experimental daring and run with it. The Dreaming and Hounds of Love are both brilliant albums, but most of all I love her Aerial. It's so relaxed, gentle, but challenging in its own way. 50 Words for Snow (that the OP linked to) is a beauty as well, but I also think there are a couple questionable tracks there. This song, from Aerial, is one of the most emotionally moving I've ever heard:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The Strange Magic of: Kate Bush

I'm also a Kate Bush fan. Here is an older thread......


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> Sorry to bump this old-ish thread, but Kate Bush is a favorite of mine. IMO, she's the greatest solo female pop artist besides Bjork, who was immensely influenced by her. Really the first female artist to take that Beatles/Bowie blend of pop-hook sensibilities and arty, theatrical, experimental daring and run with it. The Dreaming and Hounds of Love are both brilliant albums, but most of all I love her Aerial. It's so relaxed, gentle, but challenging in its own way. 50 Words for Snow (that the OP linked to) is a beauty as well, but I also think there are a couple questionable tracks there. This song, from Aerial, is one of the most emotionally moving I've ever heard:


Thanks, I'll listen to this!


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus (Mar 8, 2019)

I discovered Kate Bush in 1785


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

StrangeHocusPocus said:


> I discovered Kate Bush in 1785


I'm curious StrangeHocusPocus do you have a particular fondness for raccoons?


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus (Mar 8, 2019)

JosefinaHW said:


> I'm curious StrangeHocusPocus do you have a particular fondness for raccoons?


Are you referring to the hat I borrowed by Daniel Boon - refer below (no Hat)


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

StrangeHocusPocus said:


> Are you referring to the hat I borrowed by Daniel Boon - refer below (no Hat)
> View attachment 114335


Nope. Those rascally real-life raccoons.

Or, is your very handsome avatar Daniel Day Lewis or that crazy Varese character?


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus (Mar 8, 2019)

JosefinaHW said:


> Nope. Those rascally real-life raccoons.
> 
> Or, is your very handsome avatar Daniel Day Lewis or that crazy Varese character?


Of those raccoons, take your pick

I personally am not fond of foxes, beavers or other faux/ fauxre furs

I'm sure Kate would not approveas she is no Mrs Jessop and not into CoAGfia


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)




----------

